# Lathes



## sortafast (Dec 6, 2006)

About ready to drop some $$$ on a mini lathe. Just wondering which one to get? HF has a 8x12 on sale right now for $439, and could probably pick one up at the local store. I can get a very very lightly used 9x20 for around $6-700 with some tools and the lathe stand (also HF model lathe). Theres also the 7x12's and 7x14's. I want to be able to cut some threads and all the usual cutting and facing and stuff. just looking to get the best bang for my buck. I eventually plan on getting a big lathe, but that is a ways out and isn't really an option at this point. Any thoughts on this?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## connortn (Dec 6, 2006)

Try looking up a Lathemaster. I have one and am very pleased with it. I looked at the HF stuff and saw it would need a good bit of work to have a decient lathe. I have the 14" center to center. I looked at the 30" but decided too many people would want me to work on their stuff if I got it 

The small HF lathe weights about 80-90 lbs. The lathemaster about 250-300 lbs. That should tell you how well it is built. They were about $895 when I purchased mine last year. Figure that much again for tooling for either choice. Spend a little more and get good tooling. It doesn't help to have a good lathe and inferior quality tooling.


----------



## modamag (Dec 6, 2006)

The HF 8x12 is very much the same as Lathemaster 8x14 minus all the extra tooling. Both of which weigh 200 lbs (minus tooling/crate). Don't bother with the 7x1# since the price are relatively close and metal gear is IMHO much more reliable.

The best bang for your buck would be an HF 8x12 for $372. Do the following:
1. Print out the online pricing of $439.
2. Get a 15% off coupon by signing up @ their online store.
3. Go to the store and show them the online price for pricematch, then the 15% coupon.

One thing though. I have never seen an 8x12 in the store. The 3 local HF always want to special order the item.

Like connortn said. Tooling is the killer. Expect $1K for tooling.


----------



## guntotin_fool (Dec 6, 2006)

Although i do not have a Grizzly lathe, i do have a table saw, a mini knee mill and a shaper from them and find them to be much better made than the HF stuff i have seen. wondering if any of you have experience with them? Jus based on my experience with them on troubleshooting a bad shaper spindle, I would say they (grizzly) stand behind their products and work verywell, would trust them to buy something else. they seem to have prices that compete with HF


----------



## sortafast (Dec 6, 2006)

cool thanks for the input. Its soooo nice to finally be in a position get a lathe. I realize that tooling will kill me, but if i do it little by little i think i will be ok, at least the wife might not object too much. But i kinda like the idea of the HF with the 15% off coupon though.


----------



## will (Dec 6, 2006)

I have an Enco 7x10 lathe which I purchased used for $250. a few years back. It came with a 3 jaw chuck and a tool holder, I bored out the chuck so a Mini-Mag would fit inside the chuck. It has served me pretty well. I work mostly with aluminum and wood. 

I purchased a few carbide tool bits, but I ended up grinding my own out of High Speed Steel. I made my own boring bars out of hardened hex stock. The one item I did purchase is an inside threading tool - carbide. 

To be honest - I wish it were a few inches longer, and the chuck and head could take larger diameter material.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Dec 6, 2006)

If you keep an eye out in your local classifieds and thrifty sales flyers you might luck out like I did and find a used South Bend or the like. I paid $675 for a Heavy Ten with all kinds of tooling. You can see pictures HERE!

MM


----------



## MoonRise (Dec 7, 2006)

Note: The HF 8x12 is typically not carried in-store, so the 15% or 20% coupon won't help at all. It is usually a catalog order item only.

Note #2: The HF 8x12 and the Lathemaster 8x14 are for all purposes the SAME lathe, and despite the name differences they are both 8x14 lathes. The Lathemaster 'package' deal includes a bunch of stuff in the package that would have to be ordered separately from HF.

Note #3: The 8x12/14 lathe weighs approximately 242 pounds, where the 7x lathes weigh around 80-90 pounds or so, and the HF 9x20 weighs 229 pounds. The 8x lathe is MUCH-MUCh-MUCH bigger and beefier than the 7x lathes, as one reviewer site said the 8x lathes can eat the 7x lathes for lunch and have room leftover for dessert and another course too. The 8x lathe ways are bigger and beefier than the 9x20 ways too!

It's all about trade-offs. Weight, cost, size, size of workpieces, etc.

If you need to work on longer pieces, then the 9x20 or bigger lathe would be the way to go. If you need small and lighter weight because you have to move or position the lathe yourself, then the 7x class may be the way to go. If you want one of the beefiest 'small' homeowner-type lathes, then the 8x12/14 is supposed to be IT.

btw, I want one. :naughty: 

Want some reviews? Do a google search for it. Here is one site: http://www.annisquamgranite.com/lathecomparo.htm

That goes right to a comparison chart/table and some verbiage about the lathes, surf the rest of the site for more discussion and opinion about the 8x12 lathe. :thumbsup:

If you can get a pre-tweaked-and-cleaned 9x20 on a sturdy stand and with some tooling for $600, that would be pretty schweet. Of course, that's if you have a place to put the 9x20.


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 7, 2006)

There have been a few threads on this subject. For small lights a 7x10 pr 7x12 is amazingly capable. For larger (read longer) lights a longer bed is necessary, and that generally means a 8x20 or 9x20.

Daniel


----------



## loneranger (Dec 31, 2006)

HF may have it in stock. You should call them and ask if the item is in stock. If not, ask when their weekly shipment will come in. It is best to call soon after they receive their shipment. If they have it in stock, ask them to hold it for you. This is how I purchased my mini-mill from them (with the 15% off coupon).

For the big items (mini-lathes, mini-mills, etc.), they usually don't seem to get more than one each shipment day.


----------



## sortafast (Dec 31, 2006)

ordered my 8x12 last week. I guess its a net only thing as all the local HF stores i called dont even have it in their system . Oh well they havent even sent an email notification yet saying that it has been shipped which is kinda annoying, but its a pretty hectic time of year so its understandable. I just want my lathe now now now.


----------

